# How much leaner do you look after a test cycle?



## Pumped340 (Jun 24, 2012)

I started a 10 week cycle of Test E 500mg/week + Super-dmz for the 1st 4 weeks. In the first 2 weeks I went from 196 to 208 and have since cut down to 193 or so. On my way down around 200 I was looking pretty lean and thought I would look pretty ripped at 190 (I'm usually a decent judge of this, but have never cut on a cycle before...this is my first real steroid cycle). Anyway at 193 I really don't look as lean as I feel I should for this weight. Arms look leaner in some poses than I've seen before but abs/stomach looks undefined still. Is this water weight? My blood work shows Total T at 2287 and Estradiol at 55 so I'm hoping its a good amount of water and I'll look leaner a week or 2 after the cycle. This is my last week (using prop for my final week but same doses). I know I gained that initial water weight (probably 8lb or so of that 12 was water I would guess) but I'm not sure if it's still there or if I have somehow lost it already. Honestly if I don't look a good 2% or lower bodyfat a few weeks after coming off I'll be pretty upset with this cycle considering I gave up a lot of potential size/strength gains for fat loss. Again overall weight loss was solid but I don't look as lean as I feel I should. Strength has been maintained or slightly increased on just about everything over the cutting period. 

Thanks!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 24, 2012)

...what?


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Pumped340 said:


> I started a 10 week cycle of Test E 500mg/week + Super-dmz for the 1st 4 weeks. In the first 2 weeks I went from 196 to 208 and have since cut down to 193 or so. On my way down around 200 I was looking pretty lean and thought I would look pretty ripped at 190 (I'm usually a decent judge of this, but have never cut on a cycle before...this is my first real steroid cycle). Anyway at 193 I really don't look as lean as I feel I should for this weight. Arms look leaner in some poses than I've seen before but abs/stomach looks undefined still. Is this water weight? My blood work shows Total T at 2287 and Estradiol at 55 so I'm hoping its a good amount of water and I'll look leaner a week or 2 after the cycle. This is my last week (using prop for my final week but same doses). I know I gained that initial water weight (probably 8lb or so of that 12 was water I would guess) but I'm not sure if it's still there or if I have somehow lost it already. Honestly if I don't look a good 2% or lower bodyfat a few weeks after coming off I'll be pretty upset with this cycle considering I gave up a lot of potential size/strength gains for fat loss. Again overall weight loss was solid but I don't look as lean as I feel I should. Strength has been maintained or slightly increased on just about everything over the cutting period.
> 
> Thanks!




So you did a test E cuttingt cycle and said you did not lose as much as you thought?  What was your bf% before the cycle and after?  Also your E2 is high at 55.  It should be 20 if you want to look cut.  That could be causing you to hold more water.


----------



## Pumped340 (Jun 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ...what?



What is confusing?



BP2000 said:


> So you did a test E cuttingt cycle and said you did not lose as much as you thought?  What was your bf% before the cycle and after?  Also your E2 is high at 55.  It should be 20 if you want to look cut.  That could be causing you to hold more water.



I lost plenty of _weight_, about 15lb in 8 weeks, while maintaining strength, but I do not look as lean as I feel like I should given the amount of weight I lost and given my current body weight. For instance even though I'm stronger and my muscular measurements are more than this time last year at the same weight I look about the same leanness as then, maybe even a little less lean. I know I gained a lot of water weight the first 2 weeks of the cycle (maybe 8lb or so) and my carbs are roughly what they were then so do you think I can count on looking considerably leaner in a week or 2 after stopping the cycle?

As for body fat I would say I looked about 15% when starting the cycle, looked 18% when starting the cut 2 weeks in (bloat and whatnot) and now look maybe 12-13% but feel like I should be closer to 10% or so given that I seriously doubt I lost any significant muscle.


----------



## jimm (Jun 24, 2012)

steroids are not magic my friend.

you said urself ur abs and stomach are not defined theres a slim chanse your gonna come out as "ripped" as you want bro..yeah u will lose what ever water your holding a little while after coming off but just dont be expecting a six pac when u said yourself u have no ab or stomach defintion...jus sayin 


u said this is your first real setoid cycle w/e that means.. but i think people expect to much from gear...


----------



## Wilcox (Jun 24, 2012)

What do you mean your first REAL steroid cycle? What is your previous experience with cycles?


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 24, 2012)

Please close this thread before it makes us all dumber


----------



## Pumped340 (Jun 24, 2012)

jimm said:


> steroids are not magic my friend.
> 
> you said urself ur abs and stomach are not defined theres a slim chanse your gonna come out as "ripped" as you want bro..yeah u will lose what ever water your holding a little while after coming off but just dont be expecting a six pac when u said yourself u have no ab or stomach defintion...jus sayin
> 
> ...



Well I was hoping for more gains than I made but in particular it was the lack of apparent fat loss that gets me. I am down 15lb from my top weight of 208 and I have gained strength and a little size so I can't imagine any was muscle. And yet I definitely do not look like I lost as much fat as a 15lb loss usually makes me look (AND in the past was done naturally, so some _was_ muscle in the past). I'm also seeing some more cuts in my arms than usual but not in my abdominal area which I would assume stores more water than the arms, for example. Definitely not expecting a full 6-pack when coming off but maybe my flexed 4-pack to become more like a relaxed 4-pack. Given my T and E how much water do you think I would lose post cycle? If anyone has experience with how much leaner they look after dropping test and E back to normal levels I'd love to hear it.



Wilcox said:


> What do you mean your first REAL steroid cycle? What is your previous experience with cycles?



I did one 4-week designer steroid cycle back in december (Monster Plexx). Great  strength and size gains given the short time period but I was eating  3500 calories/day then compared to about 2300/day now. So that clearly  made a huge difference. I remember commenting multiple times how fat I  looked on that cycle and how much leaner I looked in the couple of weeks  coming off, but my E was 111 then. 55 now.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 24, 2012)

If your holding water take an AI or up the dose if your taking one


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 24, 2012)

Rome wasn't built in a day.. diet is your key. along with proper training,  gear helps, but like someone else said, not magic. stay at it 3-5 years and you will get what you wish.  I know all to well, it's real easy to get fat and out of shape and fucking hard work to get ripped, jerked and be a big um !  on a separate note..  check out this bitch from bed bath and beyond, I was buying candles and got this bitches # stay tuned for da nudies !


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 24, 2012)

Too bad shes black


----------



## Idra (Jun 24, 2012)

a gallon of water weighs 8 pounds. work harder


----------



## Pumped340 (Jun 24, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day.. diet is your key.  along with proper training,  gear helps, but like someone else said, not  magic. stay at it 3-5 years and you will get what you wish.  I know all  to well, it's real easy to get fat and out of shape and fucking hard  work to get ripped, jerked and be a big um !  on a separate note..   check out this bitch from bed bath and beyond, I was buying candles and  got this bitches # stay tuned for da nudies !






Idra said:


> a gallon of water weighs 8 pounds. work harder



Are you saying you don't think it's much water? I just can't think of any other explanation that I would look less lean than the last time I was at this weight even though I'm bigger and stronger now. Generally 15lb loss makes a much bigger difference in how I look and thats while losing some muscle too in a natural cut. When I started I gained 12lb in the first 2 weeks while on maintenance calories so wouldn't the majority of that (like I said ~8lb) have to be water? I was thinking/hoping I would lose about 4-5lb of water after the cycle. My arms and legs look leaner than before but stomach looks fatter/less defined.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 25, 2012)

Im lost...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> If your holding water take an AI or up the dose if your taking one



I agree


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 25, 2012)

yes dude you will look leaner when you come off the test and you will drop weight on the scale probally close to 10 ilbs or more.the key is not loosing all your muscle you gained keep working hard and you will hopefully if you have your pct on point keep your muscle drop some water weight.but really it takes yaers and years and many many cycles to get where you want to be but yes you will drop some water weight after you drop test.


----------



## Pumped340 (Jun 25, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yes dude you will look leaner when you come off the test and you will drop weight on the scale probally close to 10 ilbs or more.the key is not loosing all your muscle you gained keep working hard and you will hopefully if you have your pct on point keep your muscle drop some water weight.but really it takes yaers and years and many many cycles to get where you want to be but yes you will drop some water weight after you drop test.



Glad to hear that. I do think I was expecting too much from my cycle considering I was in a calorie deficit. I would still hope/think that in a calorie surplus I would have some pretty dramatic strength/size increases. Like I did on that designer steroid cycle in december while in a surplus. I was thinking my next cycle in november would be something like 500mg Prop + 300mg Tren Ace or something. 

Keeping what I have gained and still improving is definitely of utmost importance to me so I will be ending the cut right when I end the cycle (will probably be around 191 on my last day, this friday) and at that point will go into PCT. I am going to shoot for eating enough to maintain my weight and _hopefully_ still put on some strength slowly until my next cycle. 

I guess you have experienced something similar when coming off test, dropping a few pounds of water to make you look leaner?




Alinshop said:


> I agree



I'm taking 1mg of adex every day right now but I guess it's  underdosed or something because my blood work on 0.5mg every other day  had my E at 55.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dude stop bitchen an start shooting tren thread/closed/


----------



## teezhay (Jun 25, 2012)

Are you asking how not to retain water, or how to cycle in a way that promotes steady lean muscle development?

Either way, my tip is: Ask those questions before shooting potent chemicals into your body.


----------



## AmM (Jun 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Either way, my tip is: Ask those questions before shooting potent chemicals into your body.



Great advice!


----------



## teezhay (Jun 25, 2012)

AmM said:


> Great advice!



It should be noted I have not assembled an ample measure of empirical evidence to support the efficacy of my advice. At this point, it's all purely theoretical, but I still feel pretty confident in it.


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

Retlaw said:
			
		

> Rome wasn't built in a day.. diet is your key. along with proper training,  gear helps, but like someone else said, not magic. stay at it 3-5 years and you will get what you wish.  I know all to well, it's real easy to get fat and out of shape and fucking hard work to get ripped, jerked and be a big um !  on a separate note..  check out this bitch from bed bath and beyond, I was buying candles and got this bitches # stay tuned for da nudies !



Lol in on this


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

diet.


----------



## Pumped340 (Jun 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Are you asking how not to retain water, or how to cycle in a way that promotes steady lean muscle development?
> 
> Either way, my tip is: Ask those questions before shooting potent chemicals into your body.




Neither, I was just wondering if people thought I would be holding significant water on this cycle given my Total Test of 2287 and E of 55, and if I would look considerably leaner after the cycle by dropping the water weight. Furthering what I said above, I set 2 PRs today at a body weight of 193 yet looked leaner at 193 last year naturally. Which makes me think even though I have more muscle now it must be water making me look fatter than then. Hopefully. 


For those who mentioned diet...I'm averaging around 2300 calories 50g fat/250g carbs/215g protein so not too high at all. I will say my salt intake is really high. I have never noticed a decrease in water retention in the past when lowering salt intake, but maybe the difference would be more significant while on cycle. Too bad my food tastes like crap without it


----------



## teezhay (Jun 25, 2012)

"How much leaner do you look after a test cycle?" is like asking how fast one drives in a car.

Uh ... fast? Or slow, I guess. It's contingent on a number of variables, and it's mostly your prerogative.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day.. diet is your key. along with proper training,  gear helps, but like someone else said, not magic. stay at it 3-5 years and you will get what you wish.  I know all to well, it's real easy to get fat and out of shape and fucking hard work to get ripped, jerked and be a big um !  on a separate note..  check out this bitch from bed bath and beyond, I was buying candles and got this bitches # stay tuned for da nudies !




mmm she is tight


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 26, 2012)

Test wont get you leaner.Diet is the key to getting leaner.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2012)

i gave him then answer he wanted to know do you look leaner when you stop come off cycle. what the hell is wroung with this site now days you people are stupid ass fuck read the post before answering and please stop trying to sound like you know it all with the same bull shits answers. of it is all diet or  do your research first.like i said i am the only one that answer what he asked.yes you look leaner and you will drop weight when you come off it is water.how much and how lean etc you can not say because everybody is diffrent.but that is not what he asked.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2012)

I look fat on test only. Jus' sayin...


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 26, 2012)

Bro carbs and electrolytes make a HUGE difference in how you look from day to day. In the morning one day I'll have a tight stomach, abs, that little v thing going on. Carb up all day and by the end of the day it looks like I'm 10 lbs beefier. Next day I can take a big pinch from my stomach. Look like a completely different person. Salt and carbs will make a big big difference. Also, and superdrol is not the driest combo. Next time try finishing off with tren or winny and you'll look a lot drier.


----------



## Pumped340 (Jun 26, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i gave him then answer he wanted to know do  you look leaner when you stop come off cycle. what the hell is wroung  with this site now days you people are stupid ass fuck read the post  before answering and please stop trying to sound like you know it all  with the same bull shits answers. of it is all diet or  do your research  first.like i said i am the only one that answer what he asked.yes you  look leaner and you will drop weight when you come off it is water.how  much and how lean etc you can not say because everybody is diffrent.but  that is not what he asked.


 
lol thanks man, I really didn't think it was a very confusing question either. Thanks for the response





SFW said:


> I look fat on test only. Jus' sayin...



Thanks for the input. Any particular compounds you like to look harder while on, or do you just accept the bloat?



Calves of Steel said:


> Bro carbs and electrolytes make a HUGE difference in how you look from day to day. In the morning one day I'll have a tight stomach, abs, that little v thing going on. Carb up all day and by the end of the day it looks like I'm 10 lbs beefier. Next day I can take a big pinch from my stomach. Look like a completely different person. Salt and carbs will make a big big difference. Also, and superdrol is not the driest combo. Next time try finishing off with tren or winny and you'll look a lot drier.



Thanks. As mentioned I never noticed much of a difference in how I looked when salt intake was high or low, but being on AAS now maybe the difference would be more noticeable. As for carbs, absolutely. At the end of my high carb days I legit look fat even though that morning I could see a decent 4 pack, and the difference is significantly more so while on AAS. 

I thought superdrol was pretty dry but have heard mixed things. I would like to try tren, but being only 21 maybe I should hold off. We'll see


----------



## jimm (Jun 26, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day.. diet is your key. along with proper training,  gear helps, but like someone else said, not magic. stay at it 3-5 years and you will get what you wish.  I know all to well, it's real easy to get fat and out of shape and fucking hard work to get ripped, jerked and be a big um !  on a separate note..  check out this bitch from bed bath and beyond, I was buying candles and got this bitches # stay tuned for da nudies !



id fuck her!


----------

